# Legality of rotating floor



## Creatrixsblood (Aug 12, 2015)

I am a new haunt director, and my predecessor told me it may be illegal to have rotating floors in a haunt in our state.

I've been trying to look into it, but so far my searches have been futile. Does anyone know a good resource for questions like this?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

do you have insurance? your agent might know.
failing that maybe a city building permit guy in your town.



"It's easier to ask forgiveness than it is to get permission." 
-Rear Admiral Grace Hopper.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Liability for injury might be the main concern here.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Seems like good places to start listed above. I'd say get any approval dated and in writing!

A lot may also depend on the definition of "rotating floor". Seems like something spinning at 'clockwork' speed (1 rpm or similar) might be a bit more acceptable, whereas if you plan to put someone through a 'spin cycle' or have them suddenly step on a freewheeling platform, the risks go up considerably. Or something like a treadmill / moving walk way might be more acceptable as opposed to a disk you suddenly step on. But even at that, I think (hope) 'moving walkways' are somewhat regulated.

With that said, I don't know that I've ever encountered a spinning floor in any haunt, amusement park, walk-through, etc...ever. So there might be something to the 'illegal' thought.


----------

